

New York Times R&D group is braced for the future of content delivery - keltecp11
http://www.rss4gadgets.co.uk/2009/05/11/new-york-times-rd-group-is-braced-for-the-future-of-content-delivery-being-totally-chill/

======
keltecp11
Cool video: [http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/05/the-new-york-times-
envision...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/05/the-new-york-times-envisions-
version-20-of-the-newspaper/)

